# Halloween Calendar



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

The calendar is just about done.
Special thanks to all who have sudmited.
Its going to print this week, but im still lacking a many pics.
Send any high resoulation photo(this means no pics from ur website) send the original photo(s) to me with any info u would like to go along with photo, ex. website, name location.
Please send to:
[email protected]
thanks again for helping make this happen


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Send ur pics in......NOW!
they dont need to be some outstanding pic...so dont be fooled...send them in...u never know!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry im alittle behind on this...is it of our props...haunts...village?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Yeah me too...what kind of pics? Naked?*


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Johnny I sent you some


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Johnny I'm sending some also to you. 
Hope you can use one.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks guys....keep sending them in.

Dont forget to include any info. to go along with ur pics.

THANKS!!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Tsk tsk tsk this calendar is becoming like the Great flood, forty days and forty nights, 933 this BETTER be worth the wait!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*i wanna add some pics! But of what? What calander is this for? hehe im lost*


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

LOL BB. Yeah I agree I hope this calendar really rocks!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You want a calendar of rocks?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pretty sure i forgot the info so sending that now hope i remembered which i sent you.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

lol, is this calendar for 2007 or 2008?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*well I sent you a pic...dunno what the hell calendar its for hahah
but I winged it.
So enjoy! haha
PS Its not rocks.*


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Yes CC, the calendar is of home haunts.
Nbones, it's for 07, guess were just gonna have to miss a month.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Please do not send in any more photos!
Thank you to everyone for submitting your pictures.
I will post a list of all pictures used and ording instructions for the calendar
as soon as I get the proof back.
Thanks again...everyone!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks everone for sending in your pics. It was very hard chosing what to use as there were so many good ones submitted.
Heres a list, in no order, whos photo(s) got used.
Ill add to the list as I know im missing some.
Cheetaclub67
Burrhill Boneyard
Ron/Hedi waterford, wi
Wormyt
Slimy
Joel
Hector
Greencapt
Krough
Zombief
Bodybagging
Turtle2778
Headlesshorseman
Darkgardner
SkullBoy
SkikiVickie
If u were left out or i refered to u as the wrong name let me know and ill edit this.
Ordering info in a few days.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Johnny 
I ordered 2 of them ..one for me 
one for my sis who helps me set up every yr.


----------

